# Shop apron breakaway straps



## hman (May 9, 2020)

I bought a couple of shop aprons a while ago, but have been afraid to wear them around equipment.  If a corner got caught in some moving part, the neck and waist straps could easily pull me straight into a dangerous snarl.

Then I saw these on eBay while searching for some other magnets.  I recalled seeing one on my wife's purse, and it looked like just what I needed.  Ordered them about a week ago, and they arrived yesterday. 









						6 Sets 18 MM  3/4" Silver Magnetic Purse Snap Clasps - Handbag Closures  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 6 Sets 18 MM  3/4" Silver Magnetic Purse Snap Clasps - Handbag Closures at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				









Last night I added two sets to each of the straps on an apron.  One might well have done the job, but I was concerned that it wouldn't be strong enough if I had a bunch of tools in the apron pockets.  They're incredibly easy to install - no sewing needed.  Just a couple of small jabs with an Xacto knife, insert the prongs, add the backing plate, and fold them over.  I did goober over the backing plate and prongs with Go2 glue, if for no other reason than to cover any sharp edges.  They hold nicely, but let go with a firm tug.  I now feel very safe about wearing the apron near my lathe, etc.


----------



## ozzie46 (May 10, 2020)

I used to wear a shop apron with pockets till I found out the pockets are great swarf collectors.
Ron


----------



## tweinke (May 10, 2020)

That looks like a wonderful idea! Good that you were thinking of safety because I never thought of my apron getting tangled in a machine.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (May 10, 2020)

How close is your torso getting to the moving parts of the machine?
I've had the pockets of my apron catch on the handle of the bench vise, but really can't envision a scenario where a spindle would be anywhere in that vicinity, moving or not.
Now, wrists and hands, that's another story entirely.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (May 10, 2020)

The lead screw on a lathe can get you also.  Shirt tails can get into one also,  ask me how I know that.
Joe


----------



## hman (May 10, 2020)

ozzie46 said:


> I used to wear a shop apron with pockets till I found out the pockets are great swarf collectors.
> Ron


You're absolutely right about that!  Wish I had a solution to offer.  Maybe just give the apron a good shake once in a while?

But then agin, there's my (short sleeved) shirt's pocket that also catches swarf now and then ... and it's now underneath the apron


----------



## ThinWoodsman (May 11, 2020)

Liljoebrshooter said:


> The lead screw on a lathe can get you also. Shirt tails can get into one also, ask me how I know that.



I remember hearing some story or another about the dangers of girls in shop class, and how they can get their hair caught in the leadscrew of the lathe, and as with the apron or shirt-tails I am still puzzled as to how this would happen. I'm fairly tall, so maybe my arms are long enough to operate the machine while the rest of my body is a safe distance a way. That'd be a nice compensation for having to stoop to operate the knee of the mill 



hman said:


> You're absolutely right about that! Wish I had a solution to offer. Maybe just give the apron a good shake once in a while?



Ah, see, the key is to have the pockets sewn on _upside-down_.

BTW, i do like the idea of the purse clasps. Might be worth doing on the neckstrap as a sort of belt-and-suspenders approach. Maybe on the welding apron too, as that thing is impossible to get on and off when wearing them gloves.


----------



## middle.road (May 11, 2020)

Clever, clever. I've been thinking about getting a shop apron lately and this is a valid point.
I had the tail of a flannel shirt get caught once on stringy chips that were tangled on the lead screw.
Perfect storm scenario but weird things do happen around rotating objects.



hman said:


> I bought a couple of shop aprons a while ago, but have been afraid to wear them around equipment.  If a corner got caught in some moving part, the neck and waist straps could easily pull me straight into a dangerous snarl.
> 
> Then I saw these on eBay while searching for some other magnets.  I recalled seeing one on my wife's purse, and it looked like just what I needed.  Ordered them about a week ago, and they arrived yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## KMoffett (Jun 3, 2020)

I hate shop coats! The pockets, pocket slits, sleeve cuffs, and front flap catch on ever protruding object in the shop. Thrift stores are my go to source for "disposable" shirts and pants. Stitch the pockets closed.


----------

